# Gay/Bi Comics



## wolflover44 (Mar 5, 2019)

Anyone know any good gay/bisexual comics ?


----------



## Jarren (Mar 5, 2019)

The Red Lantern is a decent example from what I hear.
It's done by Rukis.


----------



## Asher Grey (Mar 5, 2019)

Depends on if you want to use Tapastic or not, which has literally thousands of them(the tricky part being finding decent ones)


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 6, 2019)

Rat Queens.  hands down my favorite.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 14, 2019)

This: forums.furaffinity.net: New Girl Romance Furry Comic


----------



## SkyeLegs (Mar 14, 2019)

I recently discovered The Lengths at a local used book store, to my surprise. It's about male escorts and trying to manage relationships, it gets into some interesting stuff. It has a weird art style to it, but it grew on me as I read, and the story is solid. Largely NSFW but not overly explicit.

The Lengths Complete Edition | Howard Hardiman: Cute but Sad Comics


----------



## Bink (Mar 14, 2019)

I've only read two recently... by Rukis, an author mentioned above. They are NSFW though, with some _very_ explicit scenes. It's got a great story and most of of it is not about the NSFW stuff.


Spoiler



Cruelty and Unconditional


----------



## VioletAshesf (Apr 2, 2019)

"Fukuoka Academy" furaffinity link: www.furaffinity.net: Chapter 1 cover Art by Ashes_F Patreon link: VioletAshesF is creating Comics and Digital Art | Patreon


----------



## kukuruyo (Apr 2, 2019)

Idk if you mean that it has gay/bi characters or is focused on that. If you mean the first, the protagonist of "Monster girls on tour" is a lesbian and there are several ga or bi characters. Monster girls on tour cover - kukuruyo


----------



## xremeidiot (Apr 11, 2019)

The Angel In The Forest has a mouse dude falling for a closet-key bat. Cute stuff.
www.webtoons.com: The Angel in the Forest


----------



## Lyka Snowfield (Apr 16, 2019)

Red Latern
Dog's Days of Summer
Cruelty
Unconditional


----------



## wolflover44 (Jun 14, 2019)

Thanks guys


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Jul 8, 2019)

Is sfw ok?
If yes.. Housepets by Rick Griffin are amazing...


----------



## kevintheradioguy (Jul 19, 2019)

I am not finishing my first comic, and will be going for a furry one, where both of the man cast happen to be bi. I am not sure if it ever will be nsfw, at least openly so. I am not opposed to tasteful erotica, but I wouldn't want to turn it into porn... that being said, I'm rather curious what people would want from a comic with gay/bi lead.


----------

